# Rugby in Rome



## noanswer (Mar 29, 2011)

So it's been on the cards now for a long time that I should move out to Rome & I'm finally heading out there in September, but as much as I've tried I can't seem to find any info on local amateur rugby clubs. I play now at home but I didn't think about when I moved out there. 

I tried to google local clubs but its bringing me to all the big ones which are massively beyond my ability. I guess I was just hoping that someone would have some experience or knowledge of clubs in Rome. Even just a few web links?

Cheers!


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Rugby Roma Olimpic have the equiv of a amateur team kind of like the reserves


----------



## jaja (May 18, 2009)

Hi sorry to jump into your thread but we are also looking for rugby clubs in Rome but for juniors - 8-9 year olds. Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## noanswer (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks bowman, but I think Olimpic are a bit out of my league, haha.


----------



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

talk to them they also have a youth team i think


----------

